# What is the most money you spent without telling your family?



## AmspHillips (Sep 22, 2020)

£400 on a new suit


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

Probably 3800USD on solitaire diamond stud earrings. I had permission though to purchase said earrings, was never asked for the amount. It wouldn’t have been a secret. Just never came up.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

$125 on an annual game subscription (Eve Online).


----------



## BootsAndJeans (3 mo ago)

I was 24 years old, got promoted to E-5. Went and bought a Suzuki GS-500. Was sitting in front of the house when my wife got home from work.

Yes, I was that young and dumb. I was informed in a very spirited way, that buying something like that without discussion, was not OK. On a relative note, I also learned that saying "It's my money" was also not acceptable.


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

I'm not sure, but I've let my wife and her sisters go to Target unsupervised. I'm sure it's that.


Kidding aside, we keep separate finances, we can both spend whatever we want.


----------



## BootsAndJeans (3 mo ago)

Zedd said:


> I'm not sure, but I've let my wife and her sisters go to Target unsupervised. I'm sure it's that.
> 
> 
> Kidding aside, we keep separate finances, we can both spend whatever we want.


You my man, are brave.

When I go to Target with my wife, she says " Why are you getting a basket, we only need X". I just tell her I have been going shopping with her for 40 years and I know better.


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

BootsAndJeans said:


> You my man, are brave.
> 
> When I go to Target with my wife, she says " Why are you getting a basket, we only need X". I just tell her I have been going shopping with her for 40 years and I know better.


I always get the "Just going to run to Target quick,"

Me; No you're not.
Wife: ????
Me: I've never known you to be quick about anything at Target. You're going to look at everything that was exactly the as same last week.
Wfie: Rolls her eyes and leaves for Target.

Manages to prove my point and does not come back quickly.


----------



## BootsAndJeans (3 mo ago)

Zedd said:


> I always get the "Just going to run to Target quick,"
> 
> Me; No you're not.
> Wife: ????
> ...


Target and Hobby Lobby are like crack for women.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

BootsAndJeans said:


> I was 24 years old, got promoted to E-5. Went and bought a Suzuki GS-500. Was sitting in front of the house when my wife got home from work.
> 
> Yes, I was that young and dumb. I was informed in a very spirited way, that buying something like that without discussion, was not OK. On a relative note, I also learned that saying "It's my money" was also not acceptable.


I was lucky
Mine was a 750 Yamaha. She got home and looked at it... then looked at me and asked 'where was her helmet'


----------



## BootsAndJeans (3 mo ago)

anchorwatch said:


> Mine was a 750 Yamaha. She got home and looked at it... then looked at me and asked 'where was her helmet'


Yeah, we had to get her a helmet and a riding suit that complemented mine the next weekend. We were in our early twenties and holy smokes, she looked smokin hot in tight black and red leather.

Now we just look like two old geezers in jeans and riding jackets. She likes riding with me though, so that's a win. We have helmets with builtin blue tooth intercom.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hmm...Mrs. Wolfman is usually with me on all the big purchases, and frankly I don't really tend to buy any big items much. Probably the biggest that I bought without her prior/contemporaneous input was $2400 plus shipping/taxes on a case of wine. She didn't have problem with me doing it, she was just a little surprised, especially since it's out of character for me.

Now, Mrs. Wolfman, on the other hand, constantly surprises me on the results of her shopping excursions.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Define "family". Since I was 24 & moved out, my parents rarely knew how much I spent on anything. 

When DH & I married we had to learn to combine finances. We initially made a rule that we would not spend more than $100 without asking the other. I quickly had to amend that to exempt the grocery store. Then we upped it to $1,000. 

I don't know that I ask permission nor does he any more but we do disclose. It's more of an I'm going to buy this for us & it costs $x.00 Any objection? I don't remember a time when the other one said no. I think my last car was a thing. I wanted a cute convertible. Instead we bought a high performance sports car for 2x the price. Writing that, I remember the last $$ I "hid" from DH. Shortly after getting sports car, I damaged a fin on it because I wasn't used to driving such a low profile car. I got it repaired immediately before I told him what I did. 😞


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

New truck, new SUV, just came home with them. Both were a hit. 

Now the boat, which was a much smaller purchase, got the grief. The vehicles were needed and right time right place purchased all good.


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

Well... my $ has always been my $ and I can't recall ever asking for "permission" to purchase anything. I have asked for opinions on some stuff. I also have said no, I'm not buying that.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

For myself, maybe $1000 on a replacement computer. Otherwise, I may spend anywhere up to $100k on various investments without discussion if timing is critical, although we usually talk about such major decisions in advance.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

$1,500 on a gaming desktop. 

However, I didn't just spend the money outright. I had just made around $4,500 selling some of my football card collection, so it paid for the entire thing. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

$150 on a bottle of Armagnac. We agreed early on in our marriage to have separate accounts funded with an allowance to avoid big Suprise purchases.


----------

